# Go Green with EcoQube Air, the World’s First Desktop Greenhouse For Wellness



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> Kickstarter always has the coolest products up for grabs - just look at the EcoQube Air. Grow a garden on your desktop and use your smartphone to control this cool greenhouse's settings!
> 
> Now more than ever, we've realized how important our surroundings are to our productivity in the work place. Cubicles don't inspire creativity, productivity or tranquility... but the EcoQube Air does! It's an innovative and inspiring desktop greenhouse that's designed to improve your wellbeing by providing healthy air, smart light therapy, and thriving greenery.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Go Green with EcoQube Air, the World's First Desktop Greenhouse For Wellness at PetGuide.com.


----------

